# Rekordzeit Karazhan



## Riane (29. November 2007)

So, da ich gestern mal wieder Karazhan war und wir ziemlich schnell waren, wollte ich von euch mal wissen, wie schnell euer schnellster run war.

unser run dauerte 3h 15min. aber auch nur, weil wir nach nightbane 15min pause machten. also hätten wir es in 3h machen können!

freue mich auf eure antworten! ^_^


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

omg -.- wanye?^^
naja meine kara run liegt bei 0secs^^ (weil ich seit bc noch net wieder raiden war, acc verkauft, neune zugelegt etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

omg 3 std 15 min !!! WOHOOO

das ist wirklich eine sehr gute zeit 
naja - 4std 30 min ca ! 

wohoooo - nicht schlecht - dann werd ich am samstag wenn wir kara machen - mal sagen das wir den run unter 3 std schaffen müssen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (29. November 2007)

Also so schnell waren wir bisher noch nicht unser Rekord liegt bei 3 Std 28 Min. Da waren aber auch 2 Wipes dabei (einer bei Aran und einer bei Nethergroll)... liegt dann halt an fehlender Konzentration wenn man schon gut equipt ist tendiert man dazu die Ini nicht mehr so ernst zu nehmen, was sich dann rächt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Ahja. Wir hatten kein einzigen wipe.
und die absolute härte (und wirklich kein scheiss) der kurator hatte nur eine manareg phase!!! und das ist echt keine verarsche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vllt. lags an meinen 17k crits! ^^)


----------



## iBorg (29. November 2007)

da gehn wir schon lange nicht mehr hin^^


----------



## Ingerim (29. November 2007)

@ iBorg und wen soll das interessieren? Niemanden also

Meiner lag auch so bei 4h30min aber machten auch des öfteren rauchpausen und so


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

iBorg schrieb:


> da gehn wir schon lange nicht mehr hin^^



wir gehen ja auch nur wegen den abzeichen!
18 abzeichen in 3h 15min ist mega nice! ;D probier das mal nachzumachen bei heroic runs! x_X


----------



## Thunderwolf (29. November 2007)

Naja .Dann seit ihr Trozdem schneller als wir.Wir brauchen im moment noch 1,5 stunden bis zur maid


----------



## AcccE (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wir gehen ja auch nur wegen den abzeichen!
> 18 abzeichen in 3h 15min ist mega nice! ;D probier das mal nachzumachen bei heroic runs! x_X



sind es nicht 22 abzeichen, wenn man alle bosse legt? (außer keller natürlich)


unsere beste zeit 2h 45 mins ohne wipe. und erste 4 bosse zu 9.


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

AcccE schrieb:


> sind es nicht 22 abzeichen, wenn man alle bosse legt? (außer keller natürlich)
> unsere beste zeit 2h 45 mins ohne wipe. und erste 4 bosse zu 9.



Atumen - x1
Moroes - x2
Maid - x2
nightbane - x2
Kurator - x2
mage (mir fällt der name gerade nicht ein ^^) - x2
siechhuf - x2
nethergroll - x2
schachevent - x2
Illidan (WTF!? oO) - x3

hm.. 20? oO lul.. =D
hab ich etwas vergessen? oO


----------



## Well! (29. November 2007)

*hust* wir haben kara netma clear...uns fehlen noch nightbain und nethergroll...nightbain war ca auf 30%, nethergroll noch kein try gemacht...rest liegt bei ca 2 1/2 tagen, kommt drauf an, wie schnell wir sind und welche leute drinnen sind...sind halt keine raid gilde... *hust*


----------



## Skilled (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Atumen - x1
> Moroes - x2
> Maid - x2
> nightbane - x2
> ...




Aran... 
Illidan?! o_O Prinz wür ich den nennen


----------



## Bulldoz (29. November 2007)

2h 17min Rekordzeit> Nethrezim> Euerelieblingsgilde>karagrp 1

Unsere erste Karagrp zieht schon die leute, damit die vernünftiges Equip kriegen^^
und nein nix hartz IV... kenn die leute und das ist nur gutes zsammenspiel und konzentration.

kA ob die Zeit gut ist, aber denke mal schon^^

mfg


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Skilled schrieb:


> Aran...
> Illidan?! o_O Prinz wür ich den nennen



Mist hab ein a vergessen.
die heisst Illidana. das ist die schwester von illidan!


----------



## AcccE (29. November 2007)

Attumen 1x
Moroes 2x
Maid 2x
Theater 2x
Nightbane 2x
Kurator 2x
Siechhuf 2x
Aran 2x
Nethergroll 2x
Schach 2x
Prinz 3x

-----------

sind bei mir 22


----------



## AcccE (29. November 2007)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> 2h 17min Rekordzeit> Nethrezim> Euerelieblingsgilde>karagrp 1
> 
> Unsere erste Karagrp zieht schon die leute, damit die vernünftiges Equip kriegen^^
> und nein nix hartz IV... kenn die leute und das ist nur gutes zsammenspiel und konzentration.
> ...




bin btw auch von Nathrezim! ^^ gilde: "and 2 rogues"

gruß


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

AcccE schrieb:


> Attumen 1x
> Moroes 2x
> Maid 2x
> Theater 2x
> ...



scheisse theater event! ^^


----------



## Well! (29. November 2007)

> Attumen 1x
> Moroes 2x
> Maid 2x
> Theater 2x
> ...



*rechtgeb* bin net gut im kopfrechnen, aba laut taschenrechner sind das 22


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

hab theaterevent vergessen.. ~.~
aber wie gesagt nirgends farmt man so schnell abzeichen als in kara. darum auch die wöchentlichen runs! ;D


----------



## cM2003 (29. November 2007)

Etwa 2,5 Stunden (2 Stunden 30 Minuten).

Spielen mit 2 Heilern komplett (einer davon bin ich ^^), weshalb der DMG recht hoch ist und die Bosse schnell fallen. Im Normalfall spielen wir Kara in 3 Stunden durch (Freitags von 20-23 Uhr) und legen dabei alle Bosse.

-edit-
Kurator ist bei uns regelmäßig bei der ersten Hervorrufung down. Bei uns macht der Shadowpriest, sofern dabei - sonst Hexer, immer DMG aufn Boss, so dass dieser meist bei der ersten Hervorrufung schon bei 75% ist. Naja und dann knallen halt die restlichen rein und er fällt locker auf 25%.


----------



## Tifu (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hab theaterevent vergessen.. ~.~
> aber wie gesagt nirgends farmt man so schnell abzeichen als in kara. darum auch die wöchentlichen runs! ;D



also wir liegen da in der mitte so mit 3:30 bis 4:30, das mit dem Kurator geht schon 2 gute Nahkämpfer hinstellen dann macht der nicht mehr wie eine Hervorrufung trash mob

Kara wär ja eigentlich schon längst tod wenn da nicht die Marken.......


----------



## Abilalla (29. November 2007)

*schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ach, was freu ich mich, wenn wir denn irgendwann auch mal so weit sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Derzeit kriegen wir nur Attumen, Moroes, Maid, Theater und Kurator hin. Selbst dafür brauchen wir 2-3 Abende, da wir immer nur 1-2 Stunden Kara gehen. An Aran verzweifeln wir derzeit noch. Aber wir sind ja hartnäckig *grinsel* und für ne Casual-Gilde find ich das eigentlich schon ganz klasse bislang.


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Abilalla schrieb:


> *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aran ist am anfang hartnäckig, das stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach nicht aufgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (29. November 2007)

Ich geh mit Gilde von ca. 18h30 bis maximal 23Uhr, inklusive vorbereitungszeit. 
Schrecken der Nacht und Nethergroll werden bisher nicht gemacht, leider.

Wir versuchen zügig durchzukommen, machen aber dennoch viel kleine Pausen und der Prinz mit seinen fallenden Elementaren sorgt noch für den ein oder anderen Wipe.


----------



## Ni0815 (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> So, da ich gestern mal wieder Karazhan war und wir ziemlich schnell waren, wollte ich von euch mal wissen, wie schnell euer schnellster run war.
> 
> unser run dauerte 3h 15min. aber auch nur, weil wir nach nightbane 15min pause machten. also hätten wir es in 3h machen können!
> 
> freue mich auf eure antworten! ^_^



2h 45 min reichen völlig für den schuppen ^^


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Ich geh mit Gilde von ca. 18h30 bis maximal 23Uhr, inklusive vorbereitungszeit.
> Schrecken der Nacht und Nethergroll werden bisher nicht gemacht, leider.
> 
> Wir versuchen zügig durchzukommen, machen aber dennoch viel kleine Pausen und der Prinz mit seinen fallenden Elementaren sorgt noch für den ein oder anderen Wipe.



nethergroll ist sowas von geil! 
der blaue strahl ist einfach die härte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (29. November 2007)

Abilalla schrieb:


> *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir haben aran einfach übersprungen und sind direkt weiter zu schach und dann prinz, den haben wir dann auch gleich down bekommen...nach dem 4ten versuche hrhr...und schach gibts eh 2 epics für nix


----------



## Takius (29. November 2007)

5 Stunden. Weil wir zwischendrin einfach zu viel Quatsch machen, Leute auswechseln, die noch was brauchen, uns vor der Instanz den Weg freiboxen müssen usw. So ne 3 Stunden Hetze wär mir aber zu viel >_<
Außerdem machen wir meistens nach NB ne Pause, damit sich alle die einmal auskotzen gehen können, deren Robe/Brust zum xten Mal seit Monaten nich dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (29. November 2007)

Also ich würde prinzipiell abraten Schemen aus zu lassen, da man sich ja danach direkt dort hoch porten kann. Siechhuf, Nethergroll und Nightbane machen wir aber auch immer zum Schluss... Und wenn man halt wirklich dauerhaft an Schemen wipet (wobei ich ihn gar net so schwer finde oO) dann sollte man vielleicht wirklich zum Schach gehen und den Freeloot mit nehmen (zumal dort ja auch relativ gute Sachen dabei sind =))

Das mit den Marken ist aber echt geil... 22 Marken in einem Run der nur minimal länger geht als 2 Instanzruns sind schon echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

hm ne bissel "schwantzvergleichungs thread" ^^
naja gz zu euren speedruns =)


----------



## Manani (29. November 2007)

Hm, steht denn jetzt schon fest wer den längsten hat ? ^^


----------



## DoNsen (29. November 2007)

Man munkelt Riane muss in Mecha Heroic Stamina Gear anziehn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abilalla (29. November 2007)

*wir haben aran einfach übersprungen und sind direkt weiter zu schach und dann prinz, den haben wir dann auch gleich down bekommen...nach dem 4ten versuche hrhr...und schach gibts eh 2 epics für nix*

Den Tipp haben wir auch schon bekommen und werden es am WoEnd einfach mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Shadlyin (29. November 2007)

Wir haben nie versucht einen Rekord aufzustellen, laufen eigentlichg nur noch mit Twinkz und den nichtraidenden Mitgliedern da durch, das geht dann so in von 7-11:30 oder so^^
Für die wenigsten Mains lohnt sich Karazhan noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gz zu den 3Std 15Min, gute Leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Man munkelt Riane muss in Mecha Heroic Stamina Gear anziehn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust* wenn du wüsstest, was das für eine grp war.. xD


----------



## Kremaish (29. November 2007)

Hmm wie schnell wir kara gemacht haben weiss ich ned mehr aber kann nur sagen 3std Auge clear incl Kael'Thas. Sind aber auch nur 4 bosse insgesamt...


----------



## Mellako (29. November 2007)

*Nein meiner ist Länger*

*Nein meiner...*

*Nein schau doch du hast dich verzählt meiner*

*Nein meiner*

*Du lügst meiner*

*Gähn*


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Mellako schrieb:


> *Nein meiner ist Länger*
> 
> *Nein meiner...*
> 
> ...



neidisch, das du noch in dm gehen musst? *hrr-hrr* ^^


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> nethergroll ist sowas von geil!
> der blaue strahl ist einfach die härte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne zum tanken find ich den Roten besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40k life =) WOHOOOO


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne zum tanken find ich den Roten besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir sind uns einig. nethergroll ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandsieber (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Mist hab ein a vergessen.
> die heisst Illidana. das ist die schwester von illidan!



Seit wann hat Illidan ne Schwester ??? Hat er nicht nur ein Bruder .. unzwar Malfurion ?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wayne 

Greetz


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

sandsieber schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Illidan ne Schwester ??? Hat er nicht nur ein Bruder .. unzwar Malfurion ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er meinte den "Prinzen" wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellako (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> neidisch, das du noch in dm gehen musst? *hrr-hrr* ^^



Death Mines oder Dire Maul? 

Death Mines wäre ja toll, das waren noch Zeiten, aber als Hordler ist der
Weg soweit, und in dem Levelbereich zu gefährlich.
Und meinen letzten Allie habe ich in der Beta gespielt.

*Meiner ist der längste*

*Nein schau da ich habe den längsten*

*Du schummelst ... meiner ist länger*

*NEIN, meiner*

*Meiner*

*lach* viel Spass beim weiter vergleichen, und denkt daran es gibt immer einen der länger,stärker oder größer  ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Mellako schrieb:


> Death Mines oder Dire Maul?
> 
> Death Mines wäre ja toll, das waren noch Zeiten, aber als Hordler ist der
> Weg soweit, und in dem Levelbereich zu gefährlich.
> ...



armes tuck tuck!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wir sind uns einig. nethergroll ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich hab lieber kurator oder anes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil da kommt der dmg so geil rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (29. November 2007)

*ironie an*

1Stunde 12 Minuten.
Dabei haben wir uns in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt und die Bosse immer zu 5t gekillt...

*ironie aus*


----------



## H24Lucky (29. November 2007)

3h 30min ohne nightban und Nethergroll ^^ aber 3h 15min sehr n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RockyHorror (29. November 2007)

Wir brauchen ewig, wir sind aber auch schon alt ...

wobei die zeiten echt super sind. ich finde aber alles unter 3h klingt ziemlich unrealistisch. wobei ony zu dritt legen auch unrealistsich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ntluis (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hab theaterevent vergessen.. ~.~
> aber wie gesagt nirgends farmt man so schnell abzeichen als in kara. darum auch die wöchentlichen runs! ;D




Lieber Riane,

vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen wirklich wertvollen Tip.
Wir erstarren natürlich alle in Ehrfurcht davor, dass Du (na ja, und der Rest von Deiner Karagruppe) alle Bosse so fix runterklopft. Dass Du  den Theater-Event weglässt, "gerade" nicht weißt, wie der Magier heißt und behauptest, Illidan hätte eine Schwester "Illidana" (buffed z.B. kennt die nicht), sei dem Zustand geschuldet, dass Du von Deiner "Leistung" wahrscheinlich immer noch so benebelt bist. Oder so schnell die 17k-Krits raushaust, dass Dir dabei das Hirn abhanden gekommen ist. 
Aber dass es da am meisten zu fehlen scheint, ergibt sich ja schon aus dem Thread-Titel: "schnellerster Run". Also, falls Du inzwischen nicht auch noch das Lesen verlernt hast: schnell - schneller - am schnellsten. Ist doch gar nicht schwer.

Irritiert bin ich über die 15 Minuten Pause nach Nightbane. Das wirft jetzt aber schon ein schlechtes Licht auf die Leistung. Ist der für euch so schwer, dass man hinterher erst mal eine Viertelstunde durchschnaufen muss? 

Also: Bevor Du hier wieder mit so Weichei-"Rekorden" rumprotzt, geh mal in Dich und bring mal richtige Fakten auf den Tisch. Bis Du soweit bist und Dir was Neues eingefallen ist, kannst Dir ja Deine Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit an die Zimmerwand nageln, hübsch in Reih und Glied. Hoffentlich gehen Dir dabei nicht die Nägel aus.

Meld dich wieder, wenn Du (na ja, und der Rest von Deiner Karagruppe) es in 2:30 schaffst. So, wie alle andern echten WoW-Recken, die schon längst nicht mehr in Karazhan rumlatschen, weil sich da die Leichen ihrer gekillten Mobs inzwischen bis zur Decke stapeln.

In dem Sinn, nix für ungut, aber das musst Du einfach wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ürükh1 (29. November 2007)

Gestern 3.12h, waren aber auch nur 9...und beim Prinz 1 Whipe.

Mit 10 Mann sind 2,5h realistisch.


Und es sind 22 Marken + ca. 60 Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Rodar (29. November 2007)

Wir haben Karazhan in 3 Std 32 Minuten gecleared!

Auch mit zwei kleinen Pausen!

Grüße

Rodar


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

ntluis schrieb:


> Lieber Riane,
> 
> vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen wirklich wertvollen Tip.
> Wir erstarren natürlich alle in Ehrfurcht davor, dass Du (na ja, und der Rest von Deiner Karagruppe) alle Bosse so fix runterklopft. Dass Du  den Theater-Event weglässt, "gerade" nicht weißt, wie der Magier heißt und behauptest, Illidan hätte eine Schwester "Illidana" (buffed z.B. kennt die nicht), sei dem Zustand geschuldet, dass Du von Deiner "Leistung" wahrscheinlich immer noch so benebelt bist. Oder so schnell die 17k-Krits raushaust, dass Dir dabei das Hirn abhanden gekommen ist.
> ...




OH MEIN GOTT !!!!

du bist der Schurke der sich den t6 ebay char gekauft hat !?!?!?!?
sorry das du nur mehr BT und hyal besuchst ... 

*niederknie*


----------



## Antilli (29. November 2007)

sandsieber schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Illidan ne Schwester ??? Hat er nicht nur ein Bruder .. unzwar Malfurion ??



Oh verdammt, der hat sogar einen Char auf Nathrezim - ich hab den vor kurzem getroffen, den Malfurion. Netter Kerl!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich geh mit meinem Hunter rein, sezte mich nieder und schicke das Pet los, dann geh ich eine rauchen. Wenn ich eine Stunde später zurück komme, heile ich das Pet nach und gehe die Bosse Looten...

Ne, im Ernst. Nice Leistung, obwohl mir persönlich der Spass vorgeht und dann dauerts halt seine 4-5 oder 6 Stunden, da auf 2 Abende verteilt. Da dauert das Buffen ja schon 1 h :-)

P.S.: Meiner ist länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feandor (29. November 2007)

3:30 std für ZA und irgendwas unter 2 std für Kara..
Aba wir hama uchs chon illidan down, von daher dementsprechendes Equip. 

P.s.: Bei Bosskills steht nix bei mir.. hab das so gut wie nie am laufen...


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

ntluis schrieb:


> Lieber Riane,
> 
> vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen wirklich wertvollen Tip.
> Wir erstarren natürlich alle in Ehrfurcht davor, dass Du (na ja, und der Rest von Deiner Karagruppe) alle Bosse so fix runterklopft. Dass Du  den Theater-Event weglässt, "gerade" nicht weißt, wie der Magier heißt und behauptest, Illidan hätte eine Schwester "Illidana" (buffed z.B. kennt die nicht), sei dem Zustand geschuldet, dass Du von Deiner "Leistung" wahrscheinlich immer noch so benebelt bist. Oder so schnell die 17k-Krits raushaust, dass Dir dabei das Hirn abhanden gekommen ist.
> ...



OMG
wie er nicht gleich abgeht das war eine Art umfrage von Riane da muss man sich doch nicht gleich so anpissen, nur  weil man mit seinem char nichts reißen kann (warscheinlich von ebay)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn dir das so unwichtig ist dann verp... dich doch ausm topic is doch easy going...


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

ntluis schrieb:


> Lieber Riane,
> 
> vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen wirklich wertvollen Tip.
> Wir erstarren natürlich alle in Ehrfurcht davor, dass Du (na ja, und der Rest von Deiner Karagruppe) alle Bosse so fix runterklopft. Dass Du  den Theater-Event weglässt, "gerade" nicht weißt, wie der Magier heißt und behauptest, Illidan hätte eine Schwester "Illidana" (buffed z.B. kennt die nicht), sei dem Zustand geschuldet, dass Du von Deiner "Leistung" wahrscheinlich immer noch so benebelt bist. Oder so schnell die 17k-Krits raushaust, dass Dir dabei das Hirn abhanden gekommen ist.
> ...



Hm.. Mich beschleicht da ein Gefühl, dass du mir evtl. nicht glaubst, oder?
Wenn du im Armory nachsehen würdest, könntest du sehen, dass ich schon lange Ehrfürchtig bin bei der Fraktion "Das violette Auge". 
Zusätzlich tust du mir leid, wenn du die Ironie des Threads nicht verstanden hast (da jeden Tag solche unnützen Threads eröffnet werden). Aber du kannst wohl nichts dafür, da du vllt. noch nicht allzu lange mitglied bist beim Buffedforum. 
So. Und nun darfst du deinen Intellektuellen dünnschiss mit dem du dich wohl profilieren wolltest sonst wo hinschieben und einen wunderschönen abgang in ein anderes Forum machen. 

Und wie du so schön geschrieben hast:

_In dem Sinn, nix für ungut (naja der Rest passt nicht dazu)_


----------



## JP_1018 (29. November 2007)

Also unserer schnellster run war 3h 20min oder sowas aber 1wipe weil die noobs ned peilen dass man beim prinz aus dem radius der infernotypen raus muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

Feandor schrieb:


> 3:30 std für ZA und irgendwas unter 2 std für Kara..
> Aba wir hama uchs chon illidan down, von daher dementsprechendes Equip.
> 
> P.s.: Bei Bosskills steht nix bei mir.. hab das so gut wie nie am laufen...



wie gemein wir haben letzen 1 1/2 stunden 3ten boss getryt von ZA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch wir schaffen das !!!!! hrhrhr
ich will auch mal illidian sehen - ich hoffe nur dass das update WotlK sehr spät rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalar (29. November 2007)

ALLSO

Wenn ihr 18 Marken sammelt, habt ihr zum beispiel kara nicht komplett gecleart , da es 22 Marken gibt , mit kellerboss 24 !

wir schaffen kara in 3:30 mit ca. 45 min raucherpausen , und scheiße machen.

und 17 k krits ist auch nicht so ^^

wir ham uns ma den spaß erlaubt kuri mit 6 hexern zu machen wuhu ^^25k war rekord ^^

und kuri in nur eine regphase, ist auch nicht schwer, wenn man entsprechendes equip hat und nen 1200 dps schami im arsch passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Feandor schrieb:


> 3:30 std für ZA und irgendwas unter 2 std für Kara..
> Aba wir hama uchs chon illidan down, von daher dementsprechendes Equip.
> 
> P.s.: Bei Bosskills steht nix bei mir.. hab das so gut wie nie am laufen...



wenn ich euch wär, hät ich kara schon lange zu fünft probiert! xD
fettes gz zum illidan kill! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crynaixa (29. November 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> *ironie an*
> 
> 1Stunde 12 Minuten.
> Dabei haben wir uns in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt und die Bosse immer zu 5t gekillt...
> ...




Ich find die Idee gar nicht so schlecht, attumen, moroes und maid geht mit sicherheit zu 5t...

Schnellster Kararun? 4,5 Stunden glaub ich, da gabs aber noch keine Heromarken für, wir ham da aber auch Pausen gemacht und ein/ ausgewechselt.


----------



## Feandor (29. November 2007)

Schade das man in ZA jetzt kein Bärchen mehr bekommen kann, die sollten endlich mal die Zeit patchen. Ich meine wir waren schon schnell und hatten nach dem 3. Boss nur noch 4 min Zeit um den Luchs zu killen (Adler - Bäre - Falke - Luchs - Hexer - Zul`jin, ist die Reihenfolge). Die beste Gilde, soweit ich das gehört habe ist bei 3min timelfet vorm Luchs gewesen.. (war aber einfach zu wenig).


P.s.: für Outsider: Wenn man die 4te Kiste in der TImeline schafft ist 100% das Brächen Mount drin, also 1. Kiste Rüstung 2. Waffe 3. Ring 4. Mount. Und vor dem Patch war die Luchs Kiste so verbuggt das man sie looten konnte auch wenn man nicht in der Zeit war, wurde leider gepatcht.


----------



## Achereto (29. November 2007)

innerhalb von 4 Stunden erst Karazhan gemacht, dann schnell nach Zul'Aman angereist und dort noch eben die ersten 3 Bosse gelegt. Keine Ahnung, wann wir mit Karazhan durch waren. FÜhlt sich aber nach 2,5-3 Stunden an.


----------



## Sérâph!m (29. November 2007)

Also, wenn wir ohne Wipe durchgehen, dann sind wir in vielleicht etwas mehr als 5 Stunden durch - gut, aber da geht noch mehr *Gildenleiter böse anguck, weil er jede Taktik erklären will obwohl wir die alle auswendig kennen*


----------



## Darkfeelings (29. November 2007)

joa kara 4 1/2 stunden  22 badgets easy going^^


Kurator in der ersten Hervorrufung auf 15 % , ab da kann er nimmer blau werden ^^

Aran hatte noch 60% mana wo der große gong für ihn kahm^^

Grp 
2 Schurken
1 krieger 
1 feral
1 enhancer Schami
2 hexer
1 shadow
1 pala 
1 resto druide

mfg Dark


----------



## Mellako (29. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wenn ich euch wär, hät ich kara schon lange zu fünft probiert! xD
> fettes gz zum illidan kill!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich euch wär .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (29. November 2007)

Karazhan? was ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 

wir haben SSC und TK bis auf Kael -> Farmstatus und SSC ist sogar Randomfarm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer geht dann also noch Karazhan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wir gehn nicht mal mit Twinks da rein da es ja schon S1 für Ehre gibt ;D


----------



## Tschazera (29. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> omg 3 std 15 min !!! WOHOOO
> 
> das ist wirklich eine sehr gute zeit
> naja - 4std 30 min ca !
> ...


oO. Ich sehe dich so gut wie jeden 2ten Tag in Kara rum gammeln. Also laber net-,-.

Wir brauchen mit unseren Open End Grp für Gruul, Magi und Kara nur 4,nochwat h^^. Natürlich alles first Try. War aufjedenfall gestern so^^.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. November 2007)

Knapp unter 3h aufgrund von EQ, Erfahrung und Konzentration. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (29. November 2007)

Wir gehen Karazhan inkl alle Bosse ausser Keller in unter 3h durch. Sind aber schon entsprechend ausgerüstet und laufen wegen den Marken da durch.


----------



## The Heini (29. November 2007)

1 Stunde und 30 minuten


----------



## Dagonzo (29. November 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> @ iBorg und wen soll das interessieren? Niemanden also
> 
> Meiner lag auch so bei 4h30min aber machten auch des öfteren rauchpausen und so


Und wen soll das interessieren? Kara gehe ich auch schon nicht mehr. Entsprechend equipt kann man durch jede Ini durchrauschen. Ist nix besonderes.


----------



## numbchiller (29. November 2007)

suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (29. November 2007)

was is dein eig hier fürn **** thread

is doch wayne in welcher be****** zeit er das geschafft

sind wir wow zocker so arm das wir irgendwo mit angeben müssen?

das isn spiel!


----------



## Saske (29. November 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> was is dein eig hier fürn **** thread
> 
> is doch wayne in welcher be****** zeit er das geschafft
> 
> ...



Warum schreibst du dann überhaupt hier was rein wenns dich eh net juckt?

Zum Thema, bisschen unter 3 Stunden etwa.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (29. November 2007)

die leute wollen nur angeben damit jeder weiss wie gut die sind...

wem interessiert es überhaupt? na gut dann muss ich jeztt auch angeben... haben prinz zu 8 gelegt ohne wipe und teilweisse haben leute noch blaues equip an


----------



## Rashnuk (29. November 2007)

Also bei mir wars in 3 stunden und 30min. Ca. haben aber Gruul lair und maghteridon ... Serpent shrine 1 boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir gehen das gechillt an Zul'aman ist ne recht nette instanz ersten kackboon boss auf 34% dann wars aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Black (29. November 2007)

sind bei 2 stunden und 20 min


----------



## Hexalo (30. November 2007)

Also nach 2 klitzekleinen Trashmob Wipes (3 Grps warn doch etwas viel für 1 Tank) und 2 Auswechselaktionen lagen wir am Mittwoch mit ~3 Std 30 min anscheinend gut im Rennen. 
Ohne viel Stress, und Regpausen is das gut schaffbar.. 

Kommentare wie .. Wir schaffen alles unter 2 Std oder so, kann man net ernst nehmen. 
Die Trashmobs haben selbst mit ner T6 grp noch genügend Hp um den 
Kampf net nach 2 sek enden zu lassen. 

Anscheinend haben da doch einige kein Interesse einfach zu sagen, wie lange sie wirklich brauchen 
anstatt hier draus ein "Ich biete weniger" - Thread zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Knallgas (30. November 2007)

hi
Also bei uns ist kara nach ca 2 h 50min mit kleiner pause leer


----------



## Vancleaf (2. Dezember 2007)

Also meine Rekotzeit ist 2:39 
 Haben mehrere Pausen gemacht müste also noch schneller gehen.
Und wir hatten kein Mage dabei.
War aber eher nen fun run keiner aus meiner gruppe brauchte da noch wirklich was sind nur wegen den marken kurtz durchgerant


----------



## Swifity (2. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ahja. Wir hatten kein einzigen wipe.
> und die absolute härte (und wirklich kein scheiss) der kurator hatte nur eine manareg phase!!! und das ist echt keine verarsche!
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dass der nur eine Manareg Pause hat, ist bei uns seit ca. 4 Monaten Standart.


----------



## Ombus (2. Dezember 2007)

Wartet...ich hab den längsten k?

immer sone vergleiche...


----------



## busaku (2. Dezember 2007)

~2:45 (ohne 15 Mins Pause)


----------



## TerrorTubby (2. Dezember 2007)

Jeden Samstag von 19-21 Uhr

naja equip vorteil :x

achja @ threadersteller mit deinen 17k Crits @ kurator....

ich mache 38k non crit....penisvergleich?


----------



## Hunterguntz (2. Dezember 2007)

unser schnellster lag bei ca. 4:15 stunden .


----------



## Plattfüß (2. Dezember 2007)

Zeit: 3 Std 21 Min.
Server: Gorgonash
Gilde: Pheonix
Zufallszusammensetzung aus Gildenchars und wir hatte nicht das Optimum mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusatz: Im Raid hatten wir noch Bosserklärung pro Boss und etwas viel Gesprächsstoff.


----------



## Thorindor (2. Dezember 2007)

Haben Karazhan in 1h 55min gecleart obwohl wir ebenfalls getrödelt haben und jemand aus der Gruppe auch noch das Schach Event verbugged hat. Thx @ Blizz! Haben den Run nur mit Mains gemacht die größtenteils bereits über T6 verfügen. Sach nur Kurator vor der Hervorrufung 38% und mitten drin tot^^

mfg Thori


----------



## Darksha (2. Dezember 2007)

also wir gehen kara 

Sonntag: 20uhr-23uhr

Dienstag:20uhr-23uhr

stehen im mom kurz davor nigthbane und nethergroll down zubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nethergroll: 10% glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nightbane: meine auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab die zahlen nimmer im kopf, auf jedenfall kurz vor dem down.

gehen jedenfalls immer zu diesen zeiten und hören immer pünkltich auf es sei den wir stehen kurz vor nem down und machen dan mal 5 min länger.

Der blutige pfad gottes von frostmourne ftw 

für die horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nythra (3. Dezember 2007)

Unsere Rekordzeit liegt bei ca 2:20 - Server Baelgun - Blup Raid.

Man muss aber hier dazu sagen dass wir Content clear haben und somit Top Equipped da reingegangen sind und nun auch schon seit langer Zeit zusammen spielen.


----------



## Szyslak (3. Dezember 2007)

ca. 3 Std. 30min.


----------



## Dravedorn (4. Dezember 2007)

Also wir machen Kara so in roundabout 2:30 wenn wir mit Mains gehen um Abzeichen zu farmen...Is ja auch keine große Sache, wenn das Equip hat, das wir haben.
Aber dann auch 2:30 Powerplay, d.h. keine Pause, nix mit reggn zwischendurch und so...

Aber im Durchschnitt machen wir immer Randomgruppen am Freitag, weil da endlich mal raidfreier Tag ist und dann sind immer nur Ich und mein privat Holypala mit und dann dauert immer so 3:50 inkl. Erklärung etc...

Bei Siechhuf hat mein privat Pala mal alle 8 Mann geheilt, weil der Rest von den Wichteln zerfetzt wurde ^^


----------



## NimsRod (4. Dezember 2007)

Letzten Samstag 4 Stunden (inklusive 30 Minuten Pause) alle Bosse außer Keller, Nethergroll und Nightbane.

Keller will nie jemand machen und für die restlichen 2 war es uns einfach schon zu spät.


----------



## Autsch08 (4. Dezember 2007)

Wo liegt Karazhan? Möglich das wir die übersprungen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedroth (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja   unsere Rekordzeit liegt bei ca 4h, 30mins,   (jedoch ohne nethergroll)

dabei hatten wir aber 2 wipes, einer bei ner mobgruppe vor attumen (die unterschätzen wir fast jedes mal) und einen bei unserem lieblingsmob (letzter mob vor prinz).

ansonsten lief eigentlich alles glatt    naja   hin und wieder mal n paar pinkelpausen, etc (ca ne halbe stunde im ganzen).

Am geilsten fand ich als wir den Prinzen zu 7t gelegt hatten.

PS. Kurator geht bei uns jetzt schon nach der 2ten hervorrufung down.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (4. Dezember 2007)

flamt mal endlich weiter war teilweise recht lustig.

the flame must go on!


----------



## Thrawns (4. Dezember 2007)

Hose runter, Schwanzvergleich!


----------



## Kelduag (4. Dezember 2007)

stehen vor prinz, n hunter hat einen disconnect. Alles klar, wir warten...

Im TS die Frage "ist er wieder da?" 
Antwort "Ja..."
*Pull*
"...aber er muss die Treppe noch hochlaufen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Prinz zu 9. war das lustigste was in Kara in letzter Zeit so passiert ist.

Ansonsten liegen wir auch bei ca 3 Std.


----------



## Father (5. Dezember 2007)

Kara ist doch bissel alt...
Ihr geht sicher auch noch MC & BWL ?


----------



## TerrorTubby (5. Dezember 2007)

Father schrieb:


> Kara ist doch bissel alt...
> Ihr geht sicher auch noch MC & BWL ?




ne aber bwl & naxx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oracos (5. Dezember 2007)

was soll an 3std 30min so toll sein? ich brauch mit meiner gilde beim twinkrun grad mal 2,5 std und wen ich sowas les wie das manxche ned mal kara clear haben muss ich leicht schmunseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (5. Dezember 2007)

Schnellster Kararun..hm... 

19 Uhr is Invite

20 Uhr sind dann alle da^^

20:30 sind dann auch alle 4 mal hin und her geportet worden weil sie Bufffood und Flask ect vergessen haben.

20:45 waren dann auch die Damen der Gilde das letzte mal pipi machen und sind startkla xD

Und um 0 Uhr waren alle Bosse down.

Den keller ersparen wir uns allerdins  das lohnt nun echt nicht ^^


----------



## Mulgo (5. Dezember 2007)

> Kara ist doch bissel alt...
> Ihr geht sicher auch noch MC & BWL ?



Hmm... Wayne?

Ich finde persoenlich die alten Raid-Instanzen besser und schoener als die neuen. Nun gut Kara ist auch schoen und abwechslungsreich. Aber das Feeling ist nicht das selbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Kara in 3,5 - 4h Clear


----------



## Schmötz (5. Dezember 2007)

2 stunden 43 minuten no need keller^^


----------



## Sandrella (7. Dezember 2007)

Fun Raid auf server Kazzak mit 9 leuten in 2 std und 13min (ohne keller sonst alle bosse)

EDIT: alle t6 status und 20 min pause weil tank mal telefonieren musste


----------



## Hyydaze (7. Dezember 2007)

Yo wir haben Kara auch in 3 Stunden gemacht, wenn nicht sogar schneller :S aber mim Tank der 6 Mops tankt ist das halt nicht so ne Schwierigkeit und nur 2 Healer da kommt ja voll der Dmg :>


----------



## TuPaC_X (22. April 2008)

Gestern mit Gilde aus fun schnell kara gegangen^^

1h 55 mins

man muss dazusagen, es gab keine einzige regpause (nich ma vor den bossen, da hat man sich halt schnell nen pot gezogen) und wenn man einer gestorben is (wipes gabs nich) dann wurde der gerezzt während die andern schon weiter gemacht haben... nethergroll mit einem healer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der andere war grad essen und wir wollten keine zeit verlieren...

aber auch alle t5, t6 equipt...

naja meiner Meinung nach gehts noch schneller. Bin mir sicher mit full t6 und richtiger grpn zusammenstellung sprich nur ein healer sonst fehlt der dmg

so long...

ps: wenns noch einer schneller geschafft hat bitte melden^^ je schneller desto besser zwecks marken farmen


----------



## Order (22. April 2008)

Mein schnellster run mach ich jede woche mit Stamm grp und beginnt mit:

13:00 uhr invite

13:30 - 14:00 uhr gehts los

18:00 - 19:00 uhr is alles clear

Dazu gerechnet sind immer mal wieder, ersatz suchen + pausen ^^

Alles in allem eigentlich gar net mal sooo schlecht wenn man nen eqip nur von unter t4 niveau hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch dazu machen Stamm Grps den meisten Spass vor allem in ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keller wurde natürlich ausgelassen (wer geht da freiwillig rein ?)

MFG Order


----------



## theriggiboy (22. April 2008)

unser rekord liegt bei 4-5 stunde ^^


----------



## bma (22. April 2008)

Rekord: 28 stunden verteilt auf 4 tage war kara clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

3 1/2 Stunden komplett gecleart!


----------



## celticfrost (22. April 2008)

mein schnellster run bisher war 2h45 mit einer echt genialen 
truppe...


----------



## Zermeran (22. April 2008)

Mit PvP-equip (unser erster run!!) Kara clear bis auf Nethergroll in 4,5 h.

Letzter run ( der 5. )diesmal mit einigermaßen pve-equip (aus kara^^) in 3,25 stunden und komplett.

Keiner hat besseres (PvE) Equip als die drops aus kara, der rest ist s3 pvp.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (22. April 2008)

Also zunächst einmal ist es mir etwas unheimlich, wenn jemand in 3:15 Stunden Kara cleart, aber nicht einmal die Namen der Bosse zusammen bekommt. Wie muss ich mir dann vorstellen, wie dieser jemand die dazugehörigen Bosstaktiken auf Lager hat?! Sry, aber dies ist ein ernst gemeinter Rat von mir: Geh nächste Woche mit nem anderen Raid mit und schau dir Kara mal genauer an...

Kara ist bei uns, abzüglich der großzügigen Raucherpausen, nach 3-4 Stunden clear.

Generell kann ich aber jedem Spieler nur empfehlen, alles mal auf die Harte Tour kennen zu lernen. Mir hat es nicht geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (22. April 2008)

Mhhhh naja bei uns sind es immer so 2 Stunden 45min mit 15min Pause also 2 Stunden 30min wenn alles klar geht.
Kurator geht bei uns schon nach der ersten Phase down (also 15% und dann weiter Dmg drauf)
Aber zurzeit dauert es immer so 20min länger (Twinks ausrüsten)
Ansonsten Kara immer gut für die Marken ^^ 
Haben nur 2 Heiler (kein Priester) geht auch alles easy ohne ^^


----------



## zerodragoon (22. April 2008)

sonntag random 2std 10 min ohne pausen keine goldstrasse alles gelegt 22 marken


----------



## terrordar.Williám (22. April 2008)

pers. bestzeit liegt bei 2,5 stunden.


----------



## Gias (22. April 2008)

2 Stunden bis auf nethergroll alles gemacht
waren größtenteils eine Gilde mit t5t/t6 Spielern, ich hatte das Glück als Random mitkommen zu können.
Für sie war es ein Markenrun für mich die schnellste Equip-Beschaffung seit langem ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

gemütlich lustig so bei 3h+pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit paar blauen twinks und so^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. April 2008)

Also ich war ein paar mal beim Marken Sammeln dort in Nachtfunkes Kara Run welcher eigentlich sehr bunt gemischt war und recht Stress Frei alle Bosse (außer Keller) in 2:20 - 2:40 legt, je nachdem wie viele Leute mal wieder zwischendurch afk gehen. Da der Run nicht auf Speed ausgelegt ist, denke ich dass man mit entsprechender Planung und nem straffen Programm locker in 1,5 - 2,0 Stunden alles schaffen kann wenn man es drauf anlegen würde.

Leider hat das Mädel in letzter Zeit keine Runs mehr organisiert, war eigentlich ne schöne Sache nen Haufen Marken in kurzer Zeit zu bekommen. Auf jeden Fall wars jedesmal sehr entspannt da man eigentlich von Anfang bis Ende nur über Gott und die Welt gelabert hat und Karazhan mehr so nebenbei lief, kein Vergleich zu den stressigen 25ern


----------



## XS1CHT (22. April 2008)

bisher haben wir es im letzten halben jahr noch nicht geschafft 10 mains gleichzeitig nach kara zu bewegen, aber im normalfall dauerts so 2-3h. Mit teilweise grünen twinks^^

Naja ich denk mal mit 10 mains wären <2h locker drin, clearen hyjal auch in der zeit :ü


----------



## Antigonos (22. April 2008)

Mit der ersten Gilde in der ich war, waren wir immer so um 7Stunden in Kara --> für Atumen und entweder Maid oder Moroes (den wir aber immer nur mit Glück mal schafften^^)
((zum Glück bin ich nur der Heiler und nich für diese Peinlichkeit verantwortlich^^))

Mit der zweiten Gilde dann um 3,5Stunden für alle Bosse abgesehn vom Keller, WAS FÜRN KELLER^^ ich dachte da alles zu kennen und nu erfahre ich immer ein Boss nich nur nich gelegt zu haben, sondern noch nie gesehen oder gehört LOL


----------



## Tanknix (22. April 2008)

Rekord lag bei 2 Stunden 35 Minuten mit zwei Kippenpause und Klopausen für den Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist wohl in unter 2 Stunden locker machbar, sofern kein Wipe oder ne pause dazwischen kommt.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (22. April 2008)

war als random mal mit der topgilde auf dem server, weil die keinen tank bei hatten und noch 2 twinks equipen wollten.... naja waren in 2,5 stunden durch mit goldstrasse! aber ich denk wenn man nur darauf aus ist schnell durchzukommen kann man es noch schneller schaffen!


----------



## Miralo (22. April 2008)

Mein schnellster run 2h 25min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. April 2008)

iBorg schrieb:


> da gehn wir schon lange nicht mehr hin^^


ja, du bist toll :/


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (22. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> So, da ich gestern mal wieder Karazhan war und wir ziemlich schnell waren, wollte ich von euch mal wissen, wie schnell euer schnellster run war.
> 
> unser run dauerte 3h 15min. aber auch nur, weil wir nach nightbane 15min pause machten. also hätten wir es in 3h machen können!
> 
> freue mich auf eure antworten! ^_^



1 h 59 min war mein rekord! war mit der gilde eines freundes da drinne , die sind full t6!

normal sind knapp 3 h , wenn ich mit meiner gilde gehen!

( prinz war in 2m30sec down!) und die anderen bosse haben auch net arg viel länger gelebt!

ssc machen wir auch in 2h 40 min clear! in zul aman waren es 1h 45min aber nur 3 in time...


----------



## Sezer (22. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> hab theaterevent vergessen.. ~.~
> aber wie gesagt nirgends farmt man so schnell abzeichen als in kara. darum auch die wöchentlichen runs! ;D




na endlich darf ich wieder------)))))))))))))


----------



## Serinara (22. April 2008)

Gestern auch, mit ein paar kurzen Pausen bzw. ab und zu mal zu neunt weitergemacht, nur etwas mehr als 3 Stunden für alle Bosse, außer Keller, gebraucht.
Gruppenzusammenstellung war optimal bzw. der Schaden mörderisch - die Bosse taten einem schon leid.

Auf jeden Fall haben wir beschlossen, dass das so nicht mehr geht und nächstes mal mehr Twinks mit müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Edit sagt: Wir sind noch mit T4 bzw. mit Abzeichen-Belohnungen ausgestattet.


----------



## Tomtek (22. April 2008)

muahahah wir haben 2std 45min gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuffy (22. April 2008)

bei uns war es 1std. 47min,  komplet clear^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boogle (22. April 2008)

2 stunden komplett kara ...


----------



## Elsodar (22. April 2008)

Also unser schnellster Run war 2:30! Einfach alles direkt nacheinander gepullt!
Gefallene Engel FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwinlii (22. April 2008)

gestern en run in 3h 20 min ohne einen einzigen wipe und einer raucherpause von 10 min^^ 22 marken in der zeit  is echt geil xD


----------



## Metadron72 (22. April 2008)

Hyydaze schrieb:


> Yo wir haben Kara auch in 3 Stunden gemacht, wenn nicht sogar schneller :S aber mim Tank der 6 Mops tankt ist das halt nicht so ne Schwierigkeit und nur 2 Healer da kommt ja voll der Dmg :>



ich tank auch gern möpse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zu denen die sich hier lustig machen über solche die kara noch nicht clear haben....es gibt auch noch leute die darauf achten das alle der gilde mitdürfen usw. da kommts nich immer auf speed und prahlerei an


----------



## celticfrost (22. April 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> ( prinz war in 2m30sec down!) und die anderen bosse haben auch net arg viel länger gelebt!



ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh00ter (22. April 2008)

Vor 3 Wochen bei meinem letzten Marken-Farmrun in knapp 2 Stunden durch. Mit zwischenzeitlichem Open PvP vorm hinteren Eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. April 2008)

2:30... mit ner anderen gruppe sogar nur 2:10


----------



## Céraa (22. April 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wir sind immer nach 2std 30 min spätestens fertig, eher 2std bis 2std15min, mit allem außer kellerbosse und ohne goldstraße^^
naja...wir gehen da aber auch schon mega lange hin und vllt. liegts auch daran^^


----------



## LingLing85 (22. April 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich relativ Latte, ob ich 3 Std brauch oder 2 Raidtage. Muss eh eine Woche auf eine neue ID warten. Ist gehüpft wie gesprungen =)


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (22. April 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> ja klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist so^^ ned neidisch sein^^

wenn man mit lauter t6 leute da rein geht dann kippt der schnell^^

ups dazu muss man t6 erstmal haben...rofl!


----------



## BlackKill (22. April 2008)

bei uns 1:45 min mit wipe und ner verschlossenen Tür nach aran.
müsst aber nochn weng schneller gehn


----------



## Arahtor (22. April 2008)

also ich verstehe euch nicht....was motiviert euch 3 Stunden und mehr hintereinander zu zoggen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. April 2008)

Autsch08 schrieb:


> Wo liegt Karazhan? Möglich das wir die übersprungen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Thema, das passiert vielen die ihren Char bei eBay gekauft haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMan (22. April 2008)

3 stunden und 10 minuten war der schnellste run bei dem ich dabei war, mag sein das meine gilde schonmal schneller war


----------



## celticfrost (22. April 2008)

@unluckymonkey1978

neidisch? löl...

nenn mir doch mal ein paar namen und den server...ich lass mich gerne überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (22. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> also ich verstehe euch nicht....was motiviert euch 3 Stunden und mehr hintereinander zu zoggen




naja jedem das seine, aber ich denke wow is nix für dich^^


----------



## JP_1018 (22. April 2008)

Mein letzter Kara-rad hat zirkel 3h 20min gedauert... hab aber donnerstag wieder einen mit neuer gilde, da will ich unter 3h kommen!^^


----------



## selince (22. April 2008)

wie  haben es in 2h 55min geschaft alles down und haben das este mal siechhuf ohne hexer gemacht:-)


----------



## Lemax474 (22. April 2008)

naja also das mit 3.15h ist nicht so grade das schnellste was geht^^

wir ham ca. um 21:00 angefangen und um 0.30 war ich im bett^^

denke mal es geht noch schneller


----------



## Livea (22. April 2008)

Wir waren letztens nach Zul'Aman in Kara noch schnell Abzeichen einsacken.. in ca. 2 Std 45 Min war die sache gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blubkuh (22. April 2008)

2h 15mins war mein schnellster run...
und der war übelst geil...
War ne randomgroup ( lol ) und  wir hatten so geile leute dabei das ich mir mit meinem T4 schlecht vorkam ^^
de pala war so nice der hat einma vor moroes 2 bombergruppen und noch 2 elite gepullt und alle schon so: "Omg Wipe" und der so: "Ne die schaff ich" 
Wir erstma lol iss klar und dann hamwa die 4 gruppen tatsächlich geschafft xD
Geilsten tank den ich je gesehen habe. seitdem zock ich mir auch nen pala tank hoch ^^


----------



## absoluter (22. April 2008)

38 mins, sind aber auch alle full t7


----------



## NaturalDesaster (22. April 2008)

1:45 halte ich aber für recht unrealistisch. wir brauchen auch so 2:45-3 std.. Da geht zwar mehr, aber wozu hetzen ? der abend ist damit gut ausgefüllt,, und man kann gut lachen, und muss sich ned abhetzen nur um seine ***länge zu vergleichen


----------



## Meatwookie (22. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ahja. Wir hatten kein einzigen wipe.
> und die absolute härte (und wirklich kein scheiss) der kurator hatte nur eine manareg phase!!! und das ist echt keine verarsche!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns geht der in der ersten Hervorrufung in Enrage oO


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (22. April 2008)

Auf dem Server, wo Theosch is machen wir wöchentlich einen Gilderun für genau 2 Stunden, mit Einladen eher ne Viertel Stunde weniger.
Und da es dem Gilderun egal ist wie weit wir kommen, muß ich das hier auch nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (22. April 2008)

wir habens in 2 stunden 58 minuten 19 sekunden und 128 millisekunden   -.-


----------



## Shrukan (22. April 2008)

hmm wir gehen am Wochenende Samstags mit Twinks aus dem Raid Kara, die die Instanz in und auswendig kennen.

Haben das auch in einem entsprechenden Tempo geschafft.
2h 40mins

Wir waren da echt überrascht so schnell zu sein.
Naja wir hatten auch einen Pala dabei der alles getankt hat ^^
unser 2. Tank stand meist nur daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares 1887 (22. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Atumen - x1
> Moroes - x2
> Maid - x2
> nightbane - x2
> ...




Nach der guten Beschreibung der Bosse glaube ich dir das net so wirklich mit deiner Rekordzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn die Zeit net so der Wahnsinn is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3pr1 (22. April 2008)

2 stunden 02 mins okay waren bischen überequipt und haben eigentlich nur marken farmen wollen

machen wir dauernd kommen immer so um die 2.15 oder bischen drunter


----------



## Annos (22. April 2008)

1h40min, glaub ich.
Viele dd's mussten sehr oft sterben, da sie zuviel dmg gamcht haben und aggro zogen ^^
War das eine Mal so.
Normal machen wir 2Stunden mit einem Palatank.


----------



## zificult (22. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> also ich verstehe euch nicht....was motiviert euch 3 Stunden und mehr hintereinander zu zoggen


epixxxxxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raivenix (22. April 2008)

Also ich habe ca 2 stunden gebraucht mit nightbane nethergroll und siechhuf^^


----------



## Ennia (22. April 2008)

ja, kara ist einfach die beste möglichkeit um an marken zu kommen. Man muss sich nicht sonderlich konzentrieren und man kann auch mal auf /follow gehen ^^

naja, tatsache ist, das das ganze locker in ca. 3h erledigt ist, ohne dass jetzt durchgehend gespielt werden muss(und das ist auch wichtig, wie ich finde!).

Von wegen: da gehen wir nicht mehr hin usw... tja, ist immer wieder blöd, wenn die eigene dummheit einem daran hindert weiter zu kommen ^^ (das gilt natürlich auch für das RL) aber genug geschwafelt...

so long...


----------



## Siiri (22. April 2008)

Zeit ist doch wayne. Wenn wir einen Main-Run haben und keine Twinks mitziehen, schaffen wir's in gut unter 3 Stunden. Spannender ist es zB, zu Neunt oder mit nur 2 Heilern reinzugehen, einen Pala Nightbane tanken zu lassen oder nen Jäger in den roten Strahl von Nethergroll reinzustellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da macht Kara auch mal wieder Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dooley (22. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> wir gehen ja auch nur wegen den abzeichen!
> 18 abzeichen in 3h 15min ist mega nice! ;D probier das mal nachzumachen bei heroic runs! x_X


18 abzeichen da habte aber was ausgelassen also kara nicht clear.

wir brauchen für alles 3-4 stunden allerdings ziehen wir immer 4-5 twinks mit.


----------



## Calmituron (22. April 2008)

mein rekord liegt bei 2 stunden 11 minuten.... hatten 2 heal palas, 1 deff-krieger, 1 feral dudu, 1 schurken, 2 mages, 1 shadow priest, 1 warlock und 1 hunter


----------



## celticfrost (22. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ....
> Man muss sich nicht sonderlich konzentrieren und man kann auch mal auf /follow gehen ^^
> 
> naja, tatsache ist, das das ganze locker in ca. 3h erledigt ist, ohne dass jetzt durchgehend gespielt werden muss(und das ist auch wichtig, wie ich finde!).
> ...



*aua*



> aber genug geschwafelt...



ja bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkchrissi (22. April 2008)

joa bei uns liegt das auch so bei ca 3 stunden..

aber wen die leutz ma nich imer auf´s klo rennen würden :/


----------



## Korbî (22. April 2008)

alle labern immer von wegen 2h... alles down 
ABER 
hattet ihr wirklich alles down?
denkt mal nach
kara hat auch nen keller =P

meine zeit lag glaub ich bei 3h +- 10 min


----------



## dasGROT (22. April 2008)

irgendwas zwichen 2 und 2:30 std

best kurator.. erste evo phase 7 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nightbane in der luft von 75 auf 57 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. direkt wieder abgehoben


----------



## Yagilius (22. April 2008)

hm.. unsere beste Gilde auf Aman´Thul cleart die ersten 4 Bosse in Zul´Aman in 36Minuten, also musst du Dir denken wie schnell die in Karazhan dann sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (22. April 2008)

dasGROT schrieb:


> nightbane in der luft von 75 auf 57 %
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö? wie viele Hexxer hattet ihr dabei? oder haben die Fernkämpfer einfach während der Flugphase weiter draufgeballert (geht das überhaupt?^^)

zum Thema:
Twinkrun: 3-3 1/2h
Mainrun: letzten Sonntag fast 5h (naja, beinahe sämtliche raidmember hatten einen durchzechten Samstagabend/Sonntagmorgen hinter sich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (22. April 2008)

3,5 Stunden mit Random Raid. Waren aber alles erfahrene Leute aus guten Raidgilden. Normalzeit 4 - 4,5 Std als gemütlicher Run mit Pausen usw.


----------



## Alunisiira (22. April 2008)

Muss da auch ma mein Senf zugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..
wir hatten den Kurator down VOR der ersten Hervorrufungsphase ...
und nen Kumpel von mir, war mal bei Zul Aman einziger Heiler und haben den Time Run in 33 Minuten geschafft ...


----------



## Deathsoull (22. April 2008)

Unser schnellster run war 2Stunden und 12 Minuten!! Alles außer keller clear^^


----------



## Kroshi (22. April 2008)

Mein Rekord für kara liegt bei 1h und 40min^^


----------



## Valiel (22. April 2008)

von 19:30 bis 22:30, komplett, allerdings ohne Kellerbosse.


----------



## xPREDATORx (22. April 2008)

bei uns warens auch knappe 2 std


----------



## Mace (22. April 2008)

2 stunden 20min


----------



## malboro (22. April 2008)

2,5 stunden inclusive ipe und da war wow quote suld vor lauter texte raussuchen haben die heiler vergessen zu heilen bzw haben sie den pull ned mitbekommen aber die kara runs sind sowiso nur reiner fun und die marken sind ne nette draufgabe^^


----------



## martog (23. April 2008)

Oracos schrieb:


> was soll an 3std 30min so toll sein? ich brauch mit meiner gilde beim twinkrun grad mal 2,5 std und wen ich sowas les wie das manxche ned mal kara clear haben muss ich leicht schmunseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr Interressant, das deine Gilde schon bis Magtheridons Kammer gekommen ist  und in ZA den ersten Boss gelegt hat. Ich schätze mal das ihr Kara noch nicht allzu lange clear habt. Also gib net so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aso hier mal eine ganz nette Seite: http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/REALM_278 
Da kann man die Fortschritte der Gilden auf den Servern sehen. Allerdings muss das einer aus Gilde melden. Aber ich denke mal die meisten werden das Aktuell halten, wenn ihre Gilde schon drin ist, allein schon um damit anzugeben.
Meine Gilde hat noch net alles zu 100% clear in Kara, aber wir machen das auch mehr aus fun. Meist so gegen 22Uhr rein (wegen Schichten) und denn gegen 2Uhr wieder raus. Den Nethergroll haben bisher ausgelassen.


----------



## Belatar (23. April 2008)

Sind 22 Marken und bei uns ca. 2:30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angeb*


----------

